
Netflix is making a series based on ‘The Three-Body Problem’ - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/01/netflix-three-body-problem/
======
abhay07
Can someone explain 3 body problem in mechanics in simple words.

~~~
chub500
A body is a certain mass going at a certain velocity relative to two other
bodies with their own mass and relative velocities. Predict after a certain
amount of time where the three bodies will be relative to each other.

